# Trying to find wheels...



## jp199211 (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find some gold rims for my cruze. I'm really Trying to avoid buying wheel adapters.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Enkei ev5 try google too much more to find than on here.most peole try to mod for power on here

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ive finally decided which ones I'm going with, drag dr-33 18"

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

XXR 527









XXR 530


----------

